# Is a VW approved oil in 5W-40 always better for the 1.8T than a 5W-30 VW appoved oil?



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

The oil in question is Motul 5W-30 8100 x-max. It is Group IV/V base stock that is 502.00 505.00 rated and has a viscosity of 161. I'm thinking of taking back the 5W-40 8100 x-cess I just bought that is Group IV base stock and has a viscosity of 165. 


_Modified by Spa_driver at 1:49 AM 3-5-2009_


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Is a VW approved oil in 5W-40 always better for the 1.8T than a ... (Spa_driver)*

The numbers you're quoting are at 40c, important for the drive to the first stop sign, but irrelevant thereafter.
Vis @ 100c is more relevant as it's what's frequently seen in short, inner-city trips. 
What are the numbers at that temp?
VW 502 spec calls for HTHS vis of greater than 3.5 mPa.s @ 150c, which both oils meet.
Which temp range is most relevant to you?


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: Is a VW approved oil in 5W-40 always better for the 1.8T than a ... (franz131)*

Here's the specs for the Motul 8100 X-max 5W-30:
Viscosity grade SAE J 300 5W-30
Density at 15°C (59°F) ASTM D1298 0.859
Viscosity at 100°C (212°F) ASTM D445 12.0 mm²/s
Viscosity at 40°C (104°F) ASTM D445 73.0 mm²/s
Viscosity index ASTM D2270 161
Pour point ASTM D97 -42°C / -43°F
Flash point ASTM D92 232°C / 449°F
TBN ASTM D2896 10.9 mg KOH/g
I'm sure it is adequate for my N/A Subaru. Our VW 1.8T drives for almost an hour most days on the freeway and sometimes is driven WOT(18.5 lbs boost) with shifts at 5.5K. It has 111K miles on the original turbo and has been chipped for all but 1,200 miles of those miles.


_Modified by Spa_driver at 8:56 AM 3-5-2009_


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: Is a VW approved oil in 5W-40 always better for the 1.8T than a ... (Spa_driver)*

Here's the facts from the guy at Motul: "Use 5W-40 in both your N/A Subaru and your FI VW....IF....you do any driving that will get the engine really hot. The 5W-40 has the superior high-temperature protection your engines need under those conditions". http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: Is a VW approved oil in 5W-40 always better for the 1.8T than a ... (Spa_driver)*

So I guess his reasoning is that a 40 weight oil at higher temps will leave a thicker coating on the engine than a 30 will?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I ran the 8100 X-cess 5w40 for a while, the shop I pick it up at was out of it so I grabbed the 8100 X-max, I found it in 5w40, even though Motuls website doesn't list it.
Lifter noise in my 8 valve was reduced a fair bit on cold starts here in frosty Canada.


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

I'm going to see I can get that x-max 5W-40 at my local shop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

